# Sores



## hedgie0329 (May 28, 2011)

My hedgie has sores own her back legs and also on her neck. The one on her neck was there when we got her, and the ones on her legs might have been too. I noticed the ones on her leg bleeding yesterday and today we gave her a bath and they are still there. Is there anything I can do for her at home or do I have to go to a vet. I think they began heeling and then she was biting them because they itch. Please help!


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

You can put neosporin or polysporin (regular only, not the pain relief formulas) on sores. It needs to be done a couple of times a day. If they don't start improving in about two days, I'd take her in to see the vet.

Did you get her from a breeder? Can you call and ask about the sores? Some sores are caused by a staph infection and those definitely need vet care. If you look around on the forum there are some posts with photos of those sores.


----------



## hedgie0329 (May 28, 2011)

Unfortunately she wasn't from a breeder, just someone with an unexpected litter. I have contacted her through email, and unfortunately she wont write me back so I don't know if she knew about it. I'll try using neosporin but I think it might be a staph infection.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

This post has pictures of sores from a staph infection: viewtopic.php?f=5&t=9800&p=84647&hilit=staph#p84647

I've had hedgies get other kinds of sores...one of my babies was getting things that started out looking like a pimple, then burst and had a scab which she scratched. I switched her from aspen shavings to fleece liners, and she quit getting the sores. (think they were an allergy)


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope Nancy will chime in here. I also did want to tell you your baby is just precious and gorgeous and I hope she is well soon.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If she continues to develop more sores then it most likely is a staph infection and she needs to see the vet. The sooner she gets on meds for it, the faster they will heal. Unfortunately, they do start to bug at the sores because they get itchy and once they start to scratch and chew at them, they can get nasty looking very quickly. 

Watch for more around her face, under her chin, legs and quill line.


----------



## hedgie0329 (May 28, 2011)

I will definitely keep watching for more sores, and thanks for the comments about her being cute  She definitely made us fall in love with her quickly. I was wondering, could she have gotten ring worm from my boyfriends dog? I was unaware that his dog had ringworm, but apparently he had it about a week before we got her.


----------



## hedgie0329 (May 28, 2011)

Here are some pictures of her sores. Sorry they are kinda crappy quality.

Neck

























Leg


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes she could have gotten ringworm from the dog but I really don't think that looks like ringworm but if she has been scratching and biting at it, possibly. 

She needs to see the vet. That is too extensive and too many spots to try healing on your own especially not knowing what it is.


----------

